# Im still waiting for the Insulin Resistance to kick in.



## PhoebeC (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,

Well im 32 weeks now.

Last week mon-wed, loads of random hypos. Couldnt stop them. On less insulin more food, still having them. More than 4 a day.

Called team on wed, said to come into the joint clinic for a check up. I was having back ache and tummy pains too so i was a little worried. All fine, had scan and they monitred her for 30mins. All ok. Took some bloods for my appointment this week.

They where really puzzeled and some am i because my insulin requirements look like the are dropping, when they should be really the other way.
I hate it when people look confused, they should know.
They said it could be the honeymoon thing but its a bit late after 5 years.

Lots of hypos again yesterday, and i have had a cough and cold so not even felt like eating much 

Seeing them this wed. Hopefully we can get it sorted out, might have to take my basal down again. I was on 26 pre preg, now its 16 so has dropped loads but i still dont think its enough.

Having a scan on Wed too, might even get a date for induction, hopefully 

I just dont get it at all. 
xxxxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 20, 2010)

A great example of the unpredictability of diabetes eh............

Before the pregnancy you had really good control though, did you have much resistance then?


----------



## rachelha (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe it is just that diabetes is different for everyone and so is pregnancy.  

How often are your appointments now?  I was going every week at your stage, and then twice weekly from 36 weeks.  I did not get my induction date until 37 weeks, so dont be worried if you dont get it tomorrow.  

I am glad they are keeping a close eye on you. 

Rx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 20, 2010)

My control was quite good before.

They where every two weeks, but i went in last wed, and then friday, so until wed again im not sure when they will want to see me after that.

I want to know for work, work dont mind dead flexible but i want to know.

I want these hypos to stop, when im not hypoing its 8-9ish which is too high really. Cant win, just got LO on my meter which means its too low for it to read  
Im losing the signs of them too. Which is well annoying.

I cant complain about them they really are looking after me, some answers might be nice.

xxx


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 20, 2010)

You're lucky! Mine's kicked in big time. We've had to up my evening dose of Levemir from 23 to 25 units and I still can't get single figures! I'm seeing my DSN tomorrow so maybe she can help me out with it. xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Ugh! diabetes has a mind of its own I think. I'm on huge amounts of insulin boluses for my meals but at night my basal is the lowest setting the pump can give and i'm still having hypos so they have put me on a continuous blood glucose monitor to see what the heck is going on. Blood glucose 12.2 after bfast this morning but if I dont eat in the next hour I will probably be hypo  Oh the joys of pregnancy and diabetes  
Happy new year everyone!!!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 31, 2010)

Well last time i went to see my team on Dec 22nd, they did a blood test for costril or something like that. They are really confused why I?m hypo-ing all the time.
I am now on 14 units insulatard it was 26 before pregnancy, all my other amounts have dropped by 2-4 units.
They looked worried about it, neither the nurse or consultant have ever come across this before. They took lots of bloods for tests, they want to make sure it?s not something to worry about it. They arnt worried about it because its not harming baby, it?s more of an annoyance for me than something to worry about.

It is making life harder though. All i did yesterday was hypo. Its starting to tire me out. Just tested and its 6.2 which i am pleased with.

The thing is because I?m hypo-ing each day when I?m not my bloods are 8-9ish but I can?t help but have them a little high because of the hypos, having them that high isn?t good for baby. Really can?t win.
And the night time hypos have started again, might have to go down to 12 basal.

Would like to know why really.
My husband has been joking that my pancreas just needed a good kick, and she?s been kicking away like mad, and that I?m cured now.

Back there on 5th to see team and for another scan.

Her growth had come back inline last time, which is good. Still not got a date for induction hopefully will get one, want to know when to finish work.

xxx


----------



## beckyp (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Phoebe...how did the appointment on 5th go?  I hope it was ok and things are starting to settle now.


----------

